# New mummies discovered in tomb near Luxor, Egypt



## Biskit (Sep 9, 2017)

Archaeologists in Egypt have discovered the tomb of a royal goldsmith containing the mummies of a woman and her two children, authorities said.

The tomb, dating back to the New Kingdom (16th to 11th Centuries BC), was found near the Nile city of Luxor, 400 miles (700km) south of Cairo.


New mummies discovered in tomb near Luxor, Egypt - BBC News


----------



## hej (Oct 5, 2017)

Good find.

I used to find the whole of Egyptology very interesting. Now, I mostly review the first dynasties and the proto-dynasties.

Nonetheless, I am always eager to see new finds.

You may find interesting that, from what I've read/heard, grave robbers found these tombs in two ways.
1. They worked on them, so they knew where they were.
2. They saw where rain water drained into the earth, and figured a tomb was likely below.


----------

